# Alterra: Humboldt



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Very few coffee shops in the Midwest/Great Lakes Region have the capability to perform and appear with such quality as Alterra. The Humboldt location is where it all happens, so to speak. Roasting, training, business offices, and a cafe all inhabit this fine location. There's nothing like drinking Kenya Tatu Peaberry and watching a batch in the Probat hit first crack all while surfing the net for free ('til noon). It is a fine synthesis of the raw coffee roasting process intermingled with the niceties of an 80th Anniversary FB80 on the bar. I'd highly recommend a visit.

More...


----------

